# Amazing find!



## myfun (Nov 3, 2010)

I was looking to upgrade my 2001 specialized allez comp for the past year. I've been looking at and test riding everything from the tarmac to the S2. I walked in the LBS north of me (many in my area). Lo and behold. My new favorite LBS had a new left over 2010 Cervelo S1 Ultegra in my size 51cm on the floor. I finally found my new baby. I got an AMAZING deal on it. So far about 500 miles on it. Great bike!
Some newer stuff I took off my old bike and put on this one.
Selle Italia gel flow Flite saddle
3T Ergosum bars
3T ARX Pro stem
Time Iclic peddals


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice ride. After I rode on a carbon frame, I am never going back to metal frame.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmmm

1) Your bike appears to have the regular 6600. My 2010 S1 came with 6600 SL (grey components).

2) Your chain is cut wayyyyyy too short.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

simonaway427 said:


> 2) Your chain is cut wayyyyyy too short.


I wonder if OP can even shift into gears further up the cassette...


----------



## futureEDpatient (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pick up! 

I love new-old stock! Best deals on bikes by far. Better than dealing with shady people on Craigslist...


----------



## myfun (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the chain. I noticed it after I got home the first day. The LBS said they would replace it but for now it hasn't been a problem on the flat terrain in my area.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

futureEDpatient said:


> Nice pick up!
> 
> I love new-old stock! Best deals on bikes by far. Better than dealing with shady people on Craigslist...



+1. I recently bought a NOS, 2011 S3-Norwegian Red. I never thought I'd actually find one and I guess it was just meant to be. I was ready to pull the trigger on another De Rosa (Idol), but the seller didn't want to negotiate on price so I eventually passed on it.


----------

